# Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---



## Natikill (31. Mai 2011)

*Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Hi,
Also ich weiß das ist ein wenig ab vom Thema Wasserkühlung aber ich dachte mir ihr könnt mir am ehesten weiterhelfen. Und zwar wohnen wir in einem aus aus dem ich allerdings in ca. 3Monaten ausziehe. Leider ist es in meinem Zimmer immer sehr heiß da die Sonne es stark aufheizt. Es ist jetzt schon wieder so krass, dass die Raumptemperatur auf 28C steigt und leider nimmt Sie trotz dauerlüften nur bis 26-27C um 24Uhr ab. Ich habe ein riesiges Problem bei dieser Hitze einzuschlafen. Das Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr zwar auch aber da besaß ich noch ne geliehene Klimaanlage. Mir jetzt eine zu kaufen ist finde ich zu teuer. 
Also brauch ich was provisorisches! Über meinem äußeren Fensterbrett sind zwei fest montierte Stangen. Und da hab ich mir gedacht ich hol mir auf nem Schrottplatz zwei alte Autokühler häng ne Eheim Compact 600 oder 1000 dazwischen (ist billig). Dann noch ein Ausgleichsbehälter rangehängt sowie bei mir noch rumliegende 120Lüfter. Fenster auf Schläuche raus und das wars. So nun meine Fragen:
Welche Schläuche sollte ich da am besten nehmen? Und was für Anschlüsse? Hat da schon Jemand Erfahrungen?
Welche billige Alternative habe ich zu herkörmlichen Korrosionsschutz? Oder sollte ich die Wasserzusätze einfach verdünnen?
Geht das überhaupt so einfach oder habt ihr bessere Alternativen?

MfG Nati


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du genau meinst, aber was bringen dir die Autokühler? Du willst doch die Raumtemperatur senken. Das Wasser in einer Wakü dient ja dazu, die Abwärme der Hardware zum Radiator zu transportieren, aber du hast ja keine punktuelle Wärmequelle von der die Wärme aufgenommen werden kann. Zudem ist die Wassertemp innerhalb einer Wakü immer mindestens auf Raumtemp; eigentlich immer drüber.

Ein normaler Ventilator bzw eine Klimaanlage sind die einzigen mir ersichtlichen Möglichkeiten dir zu helfen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Daraus  dass sich dein Zimmer durch die Sonne aufheizt schließe ich mal, dass dein Zimmer auf der Südseite liegt, also würde der Radiator auch von der Sonnenstrahlung erhitzt werden und der Wärmetransport würde eventuell sogar noch in dein Zimmer geschehen was das Problem sogar noch verschlimmert....


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Das Prinzip einer Wasserkühlung ist einfach die Wärme an einem bestimmten Punkt aufzunehmen und an einem anderen Punkt mit mehr Platz an die Umgebungsluft abzugeben. Dafür muss natürlich die Umgebungsluft deutlich kühler sein als die Temperatur des zu kühlenden Mikrochips. Daher kannst du nicht einfach die Wärme deines Zimmers aufnehmen, wo soll die denn hin? Mehr als ne Klimaanlage oder ein schön großer Ventilator bleibt dir nicht!


----------



## MetallSimon (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Also mit einem Peltierelement das 2 kreisläufe verbindet könntest du für kühlere luft sorgen.


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Mit der Wasserkühlung kannst du deinen Raum nicht abkühlen, aber du kannst die Abwärme vom PC nach draußen befördern. Ich hatte auch mal eine Wohnung unterm Dach, da habe ich mir 20 Meter Schlauch gekauft und nen 3x120mm Radiator mit nem alten Steckernetzteil vor die Tür gelegt. Wenn der PC den ganzen Tag läuft, macht das nen riesen Unterschied, da bleibts doch deutlich kühler.

Mit einem Peltierelement kannst du keinen Wohnraum effizient kühlen, das würde ich lassen. Braucht viel zu viel Strom.

Wieviel Watt nimmt denn dein PC auf? Bei der aktuellen Generation von Intel und NVIDIA würde ich ggf. zum Aufrüsten raten. Mit einer aktuellen Graka der 4xx oder 5xx-Serie und einer Core i5/i7 Cpu auf 1155 oder 1156 Sockel brauchst du bei aktiviertem SpeedStep keine 80 Watt für einen herkömmlichen Rechner im Alltagsbetrieb (zocken frisst natürlich...). Das ist billiger und umweltfreundlicher als eine Klimaanlage, die zudem auch nochmal Strom zieht.


----------



## Natikill (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Also allegemein ist zu sagen, dass jetzt zB. die Innentemperatur 27C un di Außentemperatur 18C beträgt. Daher ist draußen ja wesentlich kälter als Drinnen.
@HAWX
Funktioniert so nicht auch ein Wärmetauscher und ich meine ich habe im Internet Anleitungen gelesen bei der ein ähnliches Prinzip mit einem draußen stehendem Wassertank verwendet wurde

@Takai 
Also das Zimmer ist Richtung Westen ausgerichtet. Direkte Sonneneinstrahlung würde das Teil nur zwischen 3-7 Uhr bekommen und da würde ich einfach ne Alureflektionsmatte drüber machen. Und dann kann ich SIe gegen 7 in Betrieb nehmen, weil nämlich die Sonne hinter einem anderen benachbarten Haus verschwindet.

@huntertech
Die Wärme würde durch Schläuche an einen Wärmetauscher (einen der Radis) jhinausgeschafft werden und dort abgegen werden.

@MetallSImon
Peltier Elemt ist doch auf einer Seite warm und auf der anderen kalt richtig. Muss ich dazu auf der einen Seite Hitze erzeugen um auf der Anderen Kälte zu bekommen? Wie stellste dir das mit den Kreisläufen vor? Also ich weiß ja dass Peltierchen ne schlechte Effektivität besitzen, aber das spielt ekien Rolle in meiner SItuation daher raus mit den Ideen.....


----------



## Natikill (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Mit der Wasserkühlung kannst du deinen Raum nicht abkühlen, aber du kannst die Abwärme vom PC nach draußen befördern. Ich hatte auch mal eine Wohnung unterm Dach, da habe ich mir 20 Meter Schlauch gekauft und nen 3x120mm Radiator mit nem alten Steckernetzteil vor die Tür gelegt. Wenn der PC den ganzen Tag läuft, macht das nen riesen Unterschied, da bleibts doch deutlich kühler.
> 
> Mit einem Peltierelement kannst du keinen Wohnraum effizient kühlen, das würde ich lassen. Braucht viel zu viel Strom.
> 
> Wieviel Watt nimmt denn dein PC auf? Bei der aktuellen Generation von Intel und NVIDIA würde ich ggf. zum Aufrüsten raten. Mit einer aktuellen Graka der 4xx oder 5xx-Serie und einer Core i5/i7 Cpu auf 1155 oder 1156 Sockel brauchst du bei aktiviertem SpeedStep keine 80 Watt für einen herkömmlichen Rechner im Alltagsbetrieb (zocken frisst natürlich...). Das ist billiger und umweltfreundlicher als eine Klimaanlage, die zudem auch nochmal Strom zieht.



Hmm wen ich Warme Luft nach draußen transportiere und die  sich dann abkühlt geht das nicht???? Also ich hab nen 1055T und ne alte GTX260. Zocken tu ich momentan eher weniger und aufrüsten will ich bis auf die Graka vll eher nicht. Ich glaube mein Rechner nimmt an die 130W auf....


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Hmm wen ich Warme Luft nach draußen transportiere und die  sich dann abkühlt geht das nicht????


 
Temperaturen können sich nur angleichen. Je größer die Temperaturdifferenz ist, desto mehr Wärme wird transportiert. Wenn du draußen 32°C hast und dort 29°C kaltes Wasser durch einen Radiator pumpst, wird das Wasser erwärmt. Aber bei 2-3°C Temperaturdifferenz musst du schon extrem viel Luft durchpusten, um überhaupt etwas zu bemerken. Im Winter geht das sicherlich, aber normale Menschen heizen dann ihre Zimmer


----------



## MetallSimon (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Also allegemein ist zu sagen, dass jetzt zB. die Innentemperatur 27C un di Außentemperatur 18C beträgt. Daher ist draußen ja wesentlich kälter als Drinnen.
> 
> @MetallSImon
> Peltier Elemt ist doch auf einer Seite warm und auf der anderen kalt richtig. Muss ich dazu auf der einen Seite Hitze erzeugen um auf der Anderen Kälte zu bekommen? Wie stellste dir das mit den Kreisläufen vor? Also ich weiß ja dass Peltierchen ne schlechte Effektivität besitzen, aber das spielt ekien Rolle in meiner SItuation daher raus mit den Ideen.....


Die eine Seite ist warm und die andere Seite ist kalt. Wenn man die warme Seite kühlt, dann würd die kalte Seite kälter(bzw. es kann mehr Wärme abgeführt werden) .Also einfach den einen Autokühler draußen und den Kühlkreislauf an der warmen Seite des Pelrierelemts langführen und denn anderen Autokühler drinnen und den Kreislauf an der kalten Seite des Peltierelemts entlang führen. Dadurch sollte sich die Temperaturdifferenz erhöhen und somit mehr Wärme aufgenommen bzw. abgegeben werden. Wie effizient das sein wird kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Müsste man halt ausprobieren. Peltierelemnt gibts günstig bei ebay und 2 Eheim Pumpen kosten ja auch nur ein paar €.


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Dann müsstest du draußen nen Radi an die Hauswand hängen


----------



## Natikill (31. Mai 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Die eine Seite ist warm und die andere Seite ist kalt. Wenn man die warme Seite kühlt, dann würd die kalte Seite kälter(bzw. es kann mehr Wärme abgeführt werden) .Also einfach den einen Autokühler draußen und den Kühlkreislauf an der warmen Seite des Pelrierelemts langführen und denn anderen Autokühler drinnen und den Kreislauf an der kalten Seite des Peltierelemts entlang führen. Dadurch sollte sich die Temperaturdifferenz erhöhen und somit mehr Wärme aufgenommen bzw. abgegeben werden. Wie effizient das sein wird kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Müsste man halt ausprobieren. Peltierelemnt gibts günstig bei ebay und 2 Eheim Pumpen kosten ja auch nur ein paar €.


 
Also halt mich für bescheuert aber brauch eich da nicht 3 Autokühler? 2 am Peltierelement draußen und einer im Kreislauf Innen....Und wozu brauche ich 2 Pumpen reicht 1000l/h nicht aus?



huntertech schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du draußen nen Radi an die Hauswand hängen


 
Jab genau das habe ich vor.....ich dachte das wäre klar sonst könnte ich ja keine Zirkulation von Innen und AUßen erzeugen....



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Temperaturen können sich nur angleichen. Je größer die Temperaturdifferenz ist, desto mehr Wärme wird transportiert. Wenn du draußen 32°C hast und dort 29°C kaltes Wasser durch einen Radiator pumpst, wird das Wasser erwärmt. Aber bei 2-3°C Temperaturdifferenz musst du schon extrem viel Luft durchpusten, um überhaupt etwas zu bemerken. Im Winter geht das sicherlich, aber normale Menschen heizen dann ihre Zimmer


 
Ok und wie sieht es mit Simons Vorschlag aus den Effekt mit Peltierelemten zu verstärken?
Denkste das wäre eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Dreifachpost, alle achtung 

Naja, also Peltiers brauchen ja sehr viel Strom, schon der kleine V10-CPU-Kühler braucht unmengen. Damit wirst du wohl kaum einen ganzen Raum ohne Privatkraftwerk gekühlt bekommen ^^


----------



## Natikill (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



huntertech schrieb:


> Dreifachpost, alle achtung
> 
> Naja, also Peltiers brauchen ja sehr viel Strom, schon der kleine V10-CPU-Kühler braucht unmengen. Damit wirst du wohl kaum einen ganzen Raum ohne Privatkraftwerk gekühlt bekommen ^^


 
Ja sry ich hab die erst später gesehen.....ist doch egal ob ich die dirkt nacheinander oder in einen Kommentar schreibe oder?

Was haltet ihr im übrigen von dem hier:

Basteln mit Dr. Kned: Echte Klimaanlage im Eigenbau

Kennt einer diese Padtechnik?


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ja sry ich hab die erst später gesehen.....ist doch egal ob ich die dirkt nacheinander oder in einen Kommentar schreibe oder?
> 
> Was haltet ihr im übrigen von dem hier:
> 
> ...


Die Klimaanlage kenne ich nicht.

Es geht wohl einfach darum, dass die Threads so schnell unübersichtlich werden und Threads mit vielen Beiträgen oft abschreckend sind und somit weniger Leute hier einsteigen wollen. Deshalb hat man den "Bearbeiten"-Button unter den Posts erfunden


----------



## MetallSimon (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Also halt mich für bescheuert aber brauch eich  da nicht 3 Autokühler? 2 am Peltierelement draußen und einer im  Kreislauf Innen....Und wozu brauche ich 2 Pumpen reicht 1000l/h nicht  aus?


 Ich hab das mal bisschen anschaulich gestaltet. Also  rot=warmer Kreislauf und blau=kalter Kreislauf(Pumpen hab ich jetzt  nicht gemalt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Natikill schrieb:


> Ja sry ich hab die erst später gesehen.....ist doch egal ob ich die dirkt nacheinander oder in einen Kommentar schreibe oder?
> 
> Was haltet ihr im übrigen von dem hier:
> 
> ...



Sieht interessant aus. Probiers doch mal aus.


----------



## Natikill (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

@Simon
Achso meinst du das ok....

@huntertech
Stimmt da haste natürlich recht. Ich werde in Zukunft drauf achten und dem Erfinder des Editieren Buttons danken. 

Ich guck mal ob man die Celdek Dinger irgendwie bekommt, denn das sieht sehr interessant aus....


----------



## P37E (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

kannst dir auch nen riesen bong kühler ins zimmer stellen dürfte vom aufwand ähnlich sein. Möglichst fein zerstäubtes Wasser, nen dicken Industrielüfter  und nen radi + pumpe.


----------



## huntertech (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Aber wenn du doch sowieso schon alle möglichen Techniken ausprobieren willst, warun kaufst du dir dann keinen starken Ventilator? Mein Zimmer hat im Zommer auch teils über 30°, bis spät nachts und ich gleiche den Fehlenden Wind einfach aus, indem ich nen künstlichen Luftstrom erzeuge. Ich hab dafür nen großen Deckelventilator, mit einem großen Stehventilator sollte es aber noch besser gehen. Einfach so positionieren, dass er die kühle Luft von draußen durchs Fenster einsaugt und dann in dein Zimmer pustet


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Lass bitte diesen Peltier-Quatsch! Das ist nichts als Energieverschwendung! Bei den Leistungen die du brauchst, um den Raum merklich abzukühlen, bist du mit Peltierelementen schnell im Bereich von 2 bis 4KW elektrischer Leistung,  die abgeführt werden müssen, und bräuchtest damit auch eine so große Menge an PEs, so dass es auch finanziell keine echte Überlegung wert ist. Bei hohen Außentemperaturen ist das nicht mit vernünftigem Aufwand möglich - mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es genau derartige Energieverschwendungen sind, die wir für die Energiewende im Lande am allerwenigsten gebrauchen können. 

Eine passive Kühlung welcher Art auch immer (also Ventilator, Wakü o. Ä.) bringt nur etwas wenn außen deutlich kühlere Temperaturen herrschen und werden dir bei vertretbarem Aufwand nie den Effekt einer echten aktiven Klimaanlage bieten können. 

Mein Ansatz wäre daher erst mal der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, warum du in der Nacht die Wärme nicht raus kriegst. Wenn es draußen noch fast genauso warm ist wie drin, wäre das natürlich kein Wunder, aber wenn du draußen 18°C hast, das Fenster aufmachst und womöglich noch mit einem Ventilator die Warmluft zum Fenster raus bläst (möglichst andern Oberkante), sollte das Zimmer in Null-Komma-Nichts deutlich abkühlen. 

Geht das nicht, weil die Außentemerpaur zu hoch ist, können alle passiven Methoden prinzipiell nicht helfen. Dann hilft entweder eine Kältemaschine (also eine klassische Klimaanlage mit Kompressor) oder eine Verdunstungskühlung. Eine normale Klimaanlage ist zwar um Längen effizienter als Peltier-Elemente aber für die nötige Leistung ist sie immer noch ein Stromschlucker erster Güte - zumal es für kleinere Räume nur überdimensionierte Modelle gibt. Die günstigste Methode merkliche Abkühlung zu erreichen sind tatsächlich Verdunstungskühlungen wie z.B. eine klassische Bong-Kühlung. Der Kühlturm eines Kraftwerks ist im Prinzip nicht anderes als eine große Bongkühlung . Diese Pad-Methode basiert im Endeffekt auf dem gleichen Prinzip - erfordert aber eben luftdurchlässige gut benetzbare Strukturen. Dafür ist sie mit weniger Platzbedarf verbunden. 

Der Stromverbrauch beschränkt sich dabei jeweils auf Ventilatoren bzw. Lüfter und die Wasserpumpe. Ansonsten wird lediglich Wasser verbraucht. Als Betriebsenergie dient dabei letztlich die Wärme die du abführst selbst. Beides ist mit Bastler-Methoden aus Baumarktmaterial herstellbar. Nachteil von Verdunstungskühlungen ist jedoch der, dass sie die Luftfeuchtigkeit erhöhen und natürlich bei handlicher Größer auch nicht so viel Kühlleistung bereitstellen können, wie ein Klimakompressor. Ein Zimmer mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit und 23°C ist genauso unangenehm wie eines mit 28°C aber trockener Luft. Die Verdunstungskühlung sollte also vorzugsweise außerhalb des Raumes stehen und das abgekühlte Wasser in den Raum zu einem Wärmetauscher (Radi) geführt werden wo es von der Raumluft wieder aufgewärmt wird und ihr damit die Wärme entzieht. Im Zimmer betrieben erzeugen beide Methoden zwangsläufig feuchte Luft. Du bekommst also tropisches Klima und evtl. sogar Schimmelprobleme, wenn du die Verdunstungskühlung nicht außerhalb des Gebäudes anbringst (also auf dem Balkon o. Ä.).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Peltier Elemt ist doch auf einer Seite warm und auf der anderen kalt richtig. Muss ich dazu auf der einen Seite Hitze erzeugen um auf der Anderen Kälte zu bekommen?



Nö. Du musst extrem viel Strom reinstecken. Dadurch wird die eine Seite heiß und die andere ein bißchen kühler. Sowas ist aufgrund des einfachen Aufbaus interessant, wenn man Objekte mit <40 W Heizleistung unter Raumtemperatur bringen will, aber nichts für deine Zwecke




huntertech schrieb:


> Es geht wohl einfach darum, dass die Threads so schnell unübersichtlich werden und Threads mit vielen Beiträgen oft abschreckend sind und somit weniger Leute hier einsteigen wollen. Deshalb hat man den "Bearbeiten"-Button unter den Posts erfunden



Weiter kommt hinzu, dass Threads unnötig lang werden, wenn Leute viele kurze Posts aneinanderreihen, das Verhältniss von angezeigtem Nutzinhalt (Post) und Balast (Signaturen, Titelleisten,...) wird schlechter und vor allem ist die Marktplatzberechtigung an die Postingszahl gekoppelt und das macht keinen Sinn, wenn Leute mit <100 Beiträgen einfach ein Post auf 100 Stück dehnen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mein Ansatz wäre daher erst mal der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, warum du in der Nacht die Wärme nicht raus kriegst. Wenn es draußen noch fast genauso warm ist wie drin, wäre das natürlich kein Wunder, aber wenn du draußen 18°C hast, das Fenster aufmachst und womöglich noch mit einem Ventilator die Warmluft zum Fenster raus bläst (möglichst andern Oberkante), sollte das Zimmer in Null-Komma-Nichts deutlich abkühlen.



/sign. Um Warme Luft mit kalter zu tauschen nimmt man Ventilatoren, keine Wakü. Vermutlich wird das Hauptproblem aber darin liegen, dass die gesamte Dachkonstruktion aufgeheizt ist - da kommt man mit beidem nicht weit. Da braucht man Isolierung oder eine "Dachkühlung"  (Wenn man nen eigenen, sehr ergiebigen Brunnen hätte könnte man das tatsächlich mit Wasser versuchen)



> Die Verdunstungskühlung sollte also vorzugsweise außerhalb des Raumes stehen und das abgehühlte Wasser in den Raum zu einem Wärmetauscher (Radi) geführt werden wo es von der Raumluft wieder aufgewärmt wird und ihr damit die Wärme entzieht.


 
/full sign.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Wie wäre es mit einem Handelsüblichen überall erhältlichen Ventilator?


----------



## Natikill (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Also erstmal Danke Leute für die ganzen Infos. Danke für die Mühe den ganzen Kram zu tippen. Und ja jetzt wo ihrs sagt. Die komplette Dachkonstruktion ist eine reine Metallgeschichte und wärmt sich deshalb so stark auf! Also bleibt mir nur ne Klima oder ne Verdunstungsgeschichte! Ich denke ich werde es mit der Bong Kühlung oder falls die mir aus Hamburg schreiben, dass Sie mir diese Pads liefern, ne Celdek Kühlung machen.
Also die Celdek Geschichte ist  mir eigentlich komplett klar wie ich das Ding bauen müsste (sehe ich ja im Blog).Aber bei diesem Bongkühler habe ich jetzt mal gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass beim Aufbau verschiedene Varianten diskutiert wurden und naja ich würd gern eure Meinung hören. Hier mal der Link den ich meine:
Bong Wasserkühlung - Alternative Kühlmethoden

Lohnt sich die Mehrinvestition in die Kupferstangen? Und ach das Ding würde draußen vorm Fenster montiert werden. Daher ist dei Lautstärke eher nebensächlich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Ich find da nichts mit Kupferstangen. Wüsste auch nicht, was Kupferstangen bei einer Bong helfen sollen.

Der Aufbau ist ansonsten extrem einfach: Einen senkrechten Schacht (z.B. Rohr - wobei du vermutlich größere Leistung brauchst), bevorzugt gefüllt mir irgend einer Form von Rieselkörper, um die Oberfläche und Durchlaufzeit des Wasser zu vergrößern, und einen seitlichen/leicht nach oben führenden Abgang, durch den man Luft reinblasen kann, ohne den Lüfter unter Wasser zu setzen. Fertig.


----------



## Natikill (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Ok wird so gebaut...Teile werden in den nähsten Tage besorgt! Denkt ihr ich sollte die 600l/h oder die 1000l/h Pumpe nehmen?
Und wie siehts mit dem, oh Gott ich kenne das Wochwort nicht, Adapter aus welchen ich brauche um vom Dicken Ende eines großen Radis (zB Autokühler) auf die 16/22 der Eheim zu kommen?
Und sollte ich hier eher normales leitungswasser oder dest.Wasser benutzen?


----------



## empty (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Ich würde dir Dest. Wasser empfehlen. 

Die Sache ist aber die du wirst mit der Zeit extrem viel Staub in dem System sammeln, denk nur an deinen Schreibtisch hinter dem Bildschirm wie schnell der immer wieder voll Staub ist. Staub, Pollen etc gerade bei den feinen Strukturen der Kühler ist das ein negativ Punkt. Normalerweise bin ich nicht so ein Fan von einem Filter da solltest du ihn dir aber überlegen.

Die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers wird auch relativ schnell zunehmen (Wegen den Verunreinigungen) du musst dir halt überlegen ob es dir das Wert ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ok wird so gebaut...Teile werden in den nähsten Tage besorgt! Denkt ihr ich sollte die 600l/h oder die 1000l/h Pumpe nehmen?



Durchfluss ist bei einer Bong-Kühlung noch egaler und Förderhöhe noch wichtiger, als bei einer normalen Wasserkühlung - eben weil tatsächlich eine Höhe überwunden und am Ende am besten noch fein verspritzt werden soll.



> Und wie siehts mit dem, oh Gott ich kenne das Wochwort nicht, Adapter aus welchen ich brauche um vom Dicken Ende eines großen Radis (zB Autokühler) auf die 16/22 der Eheim zu kommen?



Wird es nichts fertiges geben. Musst du dir die Anschlüsse am Radiator angucken und zusehen, was da für Schlauch draufpasst oder was sich für Anschlüsse einkleben lassen.



> Und sollte ich hier eher normales leitungswasser oder dest.Wasser benutzen?


 
Ich persönlich sehe keinen Sinn in destilliertem Wasser - es wird einem offenen (z.T. sogar draußen befindlichen) Kreislauf ohnehin sehr schnell verschmutzen und du hast einen hohen Verbrauch.
(Filter ist Pflicht, außerdem sollte der Radiator so montiert werden, dass man ihn ohne alzu großen Aufwand immer mal wieder spülen kann.)

Tipp: Nimm undurchsichtige Schläuche im Außenbereich, sonst kannst du im Sommer alle paar Tage Algen rausspülen.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



empty schrieb:


> Ich würde dir Dest. Wasser empfehlen.
> 
> Die Sache ist aber die du wirst mit der Zeit extrem viel Staub in dem System sammeln, denk nur an deinen Schreibtisch hinter dem Bildschirm wie schnell der immer wieder voll Staub ist. Staub, Pollen etc gerade bei den feinen Strukturen der Kühler ist das ein negativ Punkt. Normalerweise bin ich nicht so ein Fan von einem Filter da solltest du ihn dir aber überlegen.
> 
> Die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers wird auch relativ schnell zunehmen (Wegen den Verunreinigungen) du musst dir halt überlegen ob es dir das Wert ist.



Das System besitzt keine Kühler und wird so oder so in gewissem Maß korrodieren. Da du dabei ständig Wasser verlierst wäre Leitungswasser hier wohl sinnvoller. Wie ruyven_macaran schon sagte
 - undurchsichtige Schläuche,m damit das Auge nicht beleidigt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Fällt mir gerade so auf: Da Korrosionsschutz in diesem Szenario sowieso nicht lange drin bleibt, sollte man auf Anschlüsse aus Plastik (oder Alu) achten, so dass kein Messing (oder gar Kupfer) in den Kreislauf kommt. Das dürfte den Überlebenschancen des Aluradis zuträglich sein.


----------



## Natikill (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Ok wieder viele wichtige Informationen von euch....also hab mal bei Caseking nachgeguckt und naja über 2m gehen ja nur die Liang und die anedre Eheim (3,7m). Die kosten aber 100€. Denkt ihr nicht, dass ne 2m Förderhöhe da reichen wird? Wenn nicht sind 2 Compact immernoch wesentlich billiger als ne 3,7m Eheim oder Liang...
Und dann noch mal ne Frage zum Filter...wir reden hier über einen Wasserfilter oder? (Ich meine nur um sicher zu gehen) Sollte ich da einen aus der wasserkühlung kaufen oder einen aus dem Aquariumsortiment? Oder gibts da andere Anlaufstellen?
Ach und noch ne Frage....Ich möchte gerne nen Zwischenbehälter (ala Ausgleichsbehälter) ins System hängen damit ich innerhalb der Wohnung das Wasser nachfüllen kann....ist das so einfach praktikabel oder leidet da die Förderkraft der Pumpe?
Ach und der Radi wird an die Heizung (natürlich aus) gehängt und ist sehr leicht erreichbar...sollte ich da 2 Kugelhähne ranbauen?

Erstmal schon wieder ein dickes Danke an die Community hier. Ey solchen Service hatte ich Heute beim Obi nicht! Dort war die Beratung eher mangelhaft....


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*

Bei einer Bongkühlung ist die Förderhöhe ausnahmsweise relevant. Bei geschlossenen Kreisläufen hingegen nahezu egal, uns sagt lediglich etwas über die Eignung für restriktive Kühler aus.
Die Förderhöhe muss höher sein als der Abstand zwischen dem höchsen Punkt der Bong also der Umlenkung in den "Riesler" (z.B. ein Duschkopf) bzw. Zerstäuber (was aber eine wirklich starke Pumpe erfordern würde) und dem Standort der Pumpe auf dem Niveau des Wasserbehälters. Zwei kleine Pumpen in Reihe erhöhen die Förderhöhe btw nicht linear . 

Lass den Filter Weg - bremst nur und du kannst Korrosion und Biofilme, oder gar Algenwachstum in so einem System auf Dauer sowieso nicht verhindern. Da du keine feinen Strukturen im Kreislauf hast besteht keine Verstopfungsgefahr bei einigermaßen regelmäßiger Wartung. 

Das den AB angeht - das kannst natürlich porblemlos machen. Der AB muss nur auf gleichem Höhenniveau mit dem außenliegenden Wasserbehälter auf verbunden werden. Die Pumpe sollte aber erst nach dem AB kommen und wäre dann halt ebenfalls drin, oder du legst wieder einen Schlauch zurück vom Nachfüll-AB nach draußen. zu Pumpe (ebenfalls auf gleichem Höhenniveau natürlich).

Ob du Kugelhähne an den Radiator baust oder nicht ist von deinem Komfortbedürfnis zur Reinigung des Systems abhängig. Nötig ist es selbstverständlich nicht. 

Dass man beim Obi oder anderen Baumärkten keine Beratung für solche Projekte erwarten darf, hättest du dir denken können - die Mitarbeiter dort wissen ja oft nicht mal über die einfachsten Montagetricks bei sinngemäßer Verwendung ihrer Produkte bescheid.... kommt meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls äußerst selten vor, dass man im Baumarkt auf kompetentes Personal stößt (außer manchmal in den Holzabteilungen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ok wieder viele wichtige Informationen von euch....also hab mal bei Caseking nachgeguckt und naja über 2m gehen ja nur die Liang und die anedre Eheim (3,7m). Die kosten aber 100€.



Falsch geguckt. Du suchst keine PC-Pumpen. 12V ist für dich nur hinderlich, kompakte Abmaße sinnlos und ich würde an deiner Stelle statt einer möglichst leisen Pumpe lieber eine draußen in die Bong packen. Musst mal ein bißchen bei Aquarien- und Teichpumpen gucken - mitlerweile führt die kaum noch ein Waküshop, aber 2,8m für 33€ oder 3,3m für 70€ (und 3500l ! Da kann man es sich erlauben, einen Großteil der Fördermenge zu verlieren und hat trotzdem noch viel Oberfläche in der Bong) gehen eher in deine Richtung.



> Denkt ihr nicht, dass ne 2m Förderhöhe da reichen wird?



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Erfahrung mit Bongs (Nichtraucher  ) - aber als Verlustleistungen noch niedrig und die Dinger noch gängigeres Extremkühlequipment waren, zielten die Bestrebungen zunehmend auf eine feinere Verteilung des Wassers ab. Dafür brauchst du Einspritzdruck.



> Wenn nicht sind 2 Compact immernoch wesentlich billiger als ne 3,7m Eheim oder Liang...



Haben aber nicht die Leistung 



> Und dann noch mal ne Frage zum Filter...wir reden hier über einen Wasserfilter oder? (Ich meine nur um sicher zu gehen) Sollte ich da einen aus der wasserkühlung kaufen oder einen aus dem Aquariumsortiment? Oder gibts da andere Anlaufstellen?



Aquarienfilter sind vergleichsweise teuer und imho nicht nötig. Du kannst auch einfach gucken, dass du unten in der Bong ein Sieb unterbringst. Es geht ja nicht darum, mikroskopische Partikel aufzufangen, die feinste Kühler verstoßfen, sondern um große Klumpen, die du nicht mehr so leicht aus dem Radi rausbekommst.
(ich bleib der Meinung, dass Filterung sinnvoll ist)



> Ach und noch ne Frage....Ich möchte gerne nen Zwischenbehälter (ala Ausgleichsbehälter) ins System hängen damit ich innerhalb der Wohnung das Wasser nachfüllen kann....ist das so einfach praktikabel oder leidet da die Förderkraft der Pumpe?



Die Förderkraft leidet nicht. Denk aber dran, einen ausreichend langen zu wählen und ihn so zu positionieren, dass der maximale und minimale Wasserspiegel, den du in der Bong haben willst, beide innerhalb der Höhe des AGBs sind. Denn im Gegensatz zu ner normalen Wasserkühlung hast du mit der Bong eine zweite Öffnung - und somit wird sich der Wasserspiegel zwischen beiden anpassen, wenn du den AGB öffnest. Ist der AGB zu hoch, läuft deine Pumpe dann ratz fatz trocken, ist er zu niedrig, läuft er über.



> Ach und der Radi wird an die Heizung (natürlich aus) gehängt und ist sehr leicht erreichbar...sollte ich da 2 Kugelhähne ranbauen?



Imho nicht zwingend nötig. Du kannst die Schläuche locker verlegen und kannst dir Quetschungen erlauben und hast keine Feuchtigkeitsempfindliche Hardware in der Nähe -> mach irgendwo ne Steckverbindung dazwischen (schlauch-rohr-schlauch) und klemm auf beiden Seiten mit irgendwas ab.



> Erstmal schon wieder ein dickes Danke an die Community hier. Ey solchen Service hatte ich Heute beim Obi nicht! Dort war die Beratung eher mangelhaft....


 
Lieber Obi als Hornbach...
(Beraten würde ich mich aber nirgendwo lassen wollen. Es ist schlimm genug, das Richtige zu bekommen, wenn man weiß, was das Richtige ist)


----------



## empty (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klimaanlage mit Wakü-Prinzip ---Bitte um Hilfe---*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das System besitzt keine Kühler und wird so oder so in gewissem Maß korrodieren. Da du dabei ständig Wasser verlierst wäre Leitungswasser hier wohl sinnvoller. Wie ruyven_macaran schon sagte
> - undurchsichtige Schläuche,m damit das Auge nicht beleidigt wird.



My bad, appologies.


----------

